# Machinery Pete on Used Tractors



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Short read on a very recent tractor sale in Minnesota......but be sure and continue to scroll down and read about the family holding this sale...entitled, "Hard to let go".......as this is the real story......"the rest of the story".....Good Day.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/machinery_pete/


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

Good article, Thanks Mike, sheds light to the other side of auction. It is whole bunch of emotions mixed in one bag.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Mike! My wife and I knew and had a connection with the Osborn family before Sarah was married and very much into competing in the equine events.


----------



## Romey (Apr 12, 2015)

Doing auctions as a auctionneer can be suprisingly emotional. I have watched my partner a near 70 year old auctioneer and hard ass Cowhand with tears sit and cry with owners just over seeing thier family history go down the road.


----------

